# looking for work central NJ



## blk90s13 (Sep 1, 2005)

i am looking to work this winter season anyone wanna help me out ? i am located in howell nj 

will travel a good amount if must


----------



## tjlands (Sep 29, 2005)

Give me a call, I am looking for subs in Brick, Toms River and Jackson.
732-684-1525 
Tim


----------



## blk90s13 (Sep 1, 2005)

still looking for some subs


----------

